# Electrician needed



## jaw-jacker69 (Oct 3, 2007)

I am in need of some electrical work done at the house and on the boat. Not necessarily a marine issue. If anyone that is qualified that can help out, please let me know. I am looking for a side job, not a business. I know I can contact many sources to "get-er-done", but thought I would throw it out there if there are interested persons. Thank for your interest and response. PM me if you think you can help. :help:


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

*Electrician needed in Navarre*

I need an electrician too or a recommendation for a good one in Navarre. I need to extend service from my utility pole to a new garage. Already have the cable in the ground but not connected at either end, garage wiring mostly done except for installing the panel and a few lesser details.


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

Give me a call. I have the man for your needs.


----------

